# Isaac



## tfdchief (Aug 29, 2012)

That is me in Central IL !! Man I hope they are wrong!


----------



## fossil (Aug 29, 2012)

Things could be worse, Steve...you could live in Southern Louisiana.  Those folks are hurtin' fer certain.  Again.


----------



## ScotO (Aug 29, 2012)

Prayers out for everyone in Isaac's path.  Hope you don't get that much rain, Chief.  Stay dry, and stay safe everyone.....


----------



## begreen (Aug 29, 2012)

I don't envy those folks living on the gulf at all. Especially in New Orleans. Though on the positive side, it looks like Issac may get the Mississippi high enough to get those barges floating downriver.


----------



## bogydave (Aug 30, 2012)

WOW,  Talk about " when it rains it pours " 
Hope their projections are wrong.  Good luck.
Might be time to cover any stacks & put lots of rocks on top so they don't float away.


----------



## tfdchief (Aug 30, 2012)

All good points. I should not be griping I guess. The image updates itself and has now changed to 7.64 in for my location.......Getting Better


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Aug 30, 2012)

However- if it hits drought areas that hard the flooding there will (ironically) be serious, as very dry earth absorbs water more slowly. Good luck to you


----------



## tfdchief (Aug 30, 2012)

Adios Pantalones said:


> However- if it hits drought areas that hard the flooding there will (ironically) be serious, as very dry earth absorbs water more slowly. Good luck to you


That is what I am worried about.  Thanks


----------



## firebroad (Aug 30, 2012)

My thoughts and hopes go out to all of you in danger of getting slammed.  It looks like we will just get a little rain out of it next week in my area.


----------



## lukem (Aug 30, 2012)

Same here.  I'm in the heaviest rain area in west central IN....Our ground might as well be concrete.  

Back in June 2006 (I think) we had 11 inches of rain fall in one night (on already saturated earth) and experienced some major flooding.  I don't know if 8 inches on drought-stricken earth is better or worse.  Either way, if this forecast holds up it is going to be an interesting weekend.

What I'm afraid will happen is that the very few crops that did manage to produce something worth harvesting (instead of just plowing under) will get flooded out.  Talk about insult to injury.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 30, 2012)

We were in New Orleans in 1983 staying at the Hyatt when the flooding hit. Power out and it was stairs and change your own sheets time. All restaurants and cafes without power too. I drove through standing water for an hour and finally found a loaf of bread and some sandwich meat. As I was paying the man I talked about how bad it was. The fellow chuckled and said "Nah. Just our annual worst flood ever.".


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Aug 30, 2012)

He was chucklin' 'cause he knew the rest of us would keep payin him to say in harms way.


----------



## Shadow&Flame (Aug 30, 2012)

Well its just hitting us right now....we need the rain but I didnt want it all this fast.  Hope it doesnt flood too much...

Stay safe out there...


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Aug 30, 2012)

It might not be too bad. We were above normal rain in July then got over 6" in early August. No problem at all. An area near us got 11" and it got soaked up pretty good. No flooding to speak of except in the areas that always are prone to flooding. Good luck!


----------



## tfdchief (Aug 30, 2012)

Backwoods Savage said:


> It might not be too bad. We were above normal rain in July then got over 6" in early August. No problem at all. An area near us got 11" and it got soaked up pretty good. No flooding to speak of except in the areas that always are prone to flooding. Good luck!


That sounds good Dennis.  Maybe it will turn out that way for us too.  It is just that we are so flat here, it doesn't get away very fast when it comes down like that.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Aug 30, 2012)

And if you ever get up this way, you'll find the same kind of terrain.


----------



## lukem (Sep 4, 2012)

lukem said:


> Same here. I'm in the heaviest rain area in west central IN....Our ground might as well be concrete.
> 
> Back in June 2006 (I think) we had 11 inches of rain fall in one night (on already saturated earth) and experienced some major flooding. I don't know if 8 inches on drought-stricken earth is better or worse. Either way, if this forecast holds up it is going to be an interesting weekend.
> 
> What I'm afraid will happen is that the very few crops that did manage to produce something worth harvesting (instead of just plowing under) will get flooded out. Talk about insult to injury.


 
Talk about a non-event. It misted heavily for 3 days with a couple brief downpours. We ended up with about 1" of rain Friday - Monday. The forecasters were only off by 88%...

We're still firmly in the D4 exceptional drought category.


----------



## tfdchief (Sep 4, 2012)

lukem said:


> Talk about a non-event. It misted heavily for 3 days with a couple brief downpours. We ended up with about 1" of rain Friday - Monday. The forecasters were only off by 88%...
> 
> We're still firmly in the D4 exceptional drought category.


Yep.  Like I said when I posted this thing......_"Man I hope they are wrong!"_....and they were thank goodness.  We got about 3 inches over 3 days, which is just what we needed.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Sep 4, 2012)

That sounds great Steve. We didn't get any of that but did get 2.25" of rain overnight and early this morning. There is some water standing but most of it soaked in nicely. I wanted some rain as I still need to plant some food plots. Might try to do that tomorrow.


----------



## Dix (Sep 4, 2012)

It is tropical humid outside.... took Murph out for a walk in my muck boots (needed, still lot's of "slosh")  and a sweat shirt to defend against the mosquito's.

More tomorrow.

Glad I top covered !!


----------



## begreen (Sep 5, 2012)

Amazingly in contrast, we are working on a record dry period. So far we are at day 44 without rain. 51 is the record and there is no rain forecast for the next few days.


----------



## tfdchief (Sep 5, 2012)

begreen said:


> Amazingly in contrast, we are working on a record dry period. So far we are at day 44 without rain. 51 is the record and there is no rain forecast for the next few days.


That's tough BG.  We were close to that until this event.  And we are not out of the woods yet.  There are lots of parts of the Nation that are still in extreme drought conditions for sure.  Hope you get some rain soon.


----------



## Shadow&Flame (Sep 5, 2012)

We didnt get anything like they expected but still got 2-3 inches out of it.  It was enough that they removed the burn ban(mistake if you ask me).  It is still far too dry here and still hot.  Its 86 and 78%humidity outside right now....


----------



## tfdchief (Sep 6, 2012)

begreen said:


> Amazingly in contrast, we are working on a record dry period. So far we are at day 44 without rain. 51 is the record and there is no rain forecast for the next few days.


US drought - http://droughtmonitor.unl.edu/


----------



## begreen (Sep 6, 2012)

That's a sobering picture when you realize some of these areas are going many months with abnormally low or no rainfall. 30+ days w/o rain is common for us in the summer, so we'll get by. Though I do notice some of the maples are changing early this year due to the dryness.


----------

